# Oscar Schimit retires



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

One of the greatest basketball players of all times retired yesterday. He is 45 years old and was averagin more than 30 points per game in the brazilian league.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Ave to *king* Oscar !!! surely one of greatest baskteball player of ever !
Here in Italy with Pavia averaged 44.3 points per game in the season 1991-1992   










He played with Caserta between 1983 and 1990 and then with Pavia till 1992.

Great :yes:


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

He wasnt a NBA player because he didnt want to, he would had to choose between the Brazilian National team or the New Jersey Nets. Of course he chose the NT  Pride over money. .


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, he was a great player.

























_"I want to say to you that from now on you can call me a retired basketball player. It's a very hard decision for me, but I take it with serenity. I wish I could play forever, I wish I could do this for the rest of my life, but it's not possible."_ *Oscar Schmidt*

_"It's hard to say goodbye for the thing that I love to do and that I am more capable to do" _*Oscar Schmidt*

_"The reasons for my success are the following: too much confidence in myself and I live to play and play to live."_ *Oscar Schmidt*

1) Name: Oscar Daniel Bezerra Schmidt

2) Clubs
Palmeiras (1974 to 77), Sírio (1978 to 82), Caserta-ITA (1983 to 90), Pavia-ITA (1991 to 1993), Forum Valladolid-ESP (1994), Corinthians (1995 to 97), Barueri (1997 to 99) e Flamengo (1999 to 2002)

3) Club Titles
World Champion Interclubs - not-oficial (1979)
Taça Brasil Champion(1977 e 79)
Brazilian National Champion(1996)
Italian Cup Champion (1988)
Paulista Champion(1977, 79, 82 e 98)
Rio State Champion(1999)

4) Brazilian National Team Titles:
South American Champion(1977, 83 e 85)
Pan-American Champion (1987)
Americas Cup Champion (1984 e 1988)
WC Bronze Medal (1978)

5) Numbers:
Scored 49.703 points in his career.
Scored 1.093 points in 5 Olympic Games.
Top scorer in one Olympic Game: 55 against Spain, Seul-88
Top scorer in one World Cup Game: 52 against Australia, Argentina-90
Most points scored in one Olympic: 338, Seul-88.
5 Olympics (Moscou-80, Los Angeles-84, Seul-88, Barcelona-92 and Atlanta-96).


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Impressive    

It's a pity I never saw him play :sigh:


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2003/05/27/sports/othersports/27oscar.html


----------

